# Plex Issue



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

So last night i went to stream a show through plex and it caused my Bolt to lockup and then a few minutes later the bolt rebooted it self. I was playing a MKV, 1080P with 5.1 audio. not sure if it was being transcoded or not


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

Never seen that. Assume you have the latest client and server software?


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

Yeah all software is updated , im going to do some more testing again later when nothing is going to be recording.


----------



## virus5150 (Jan 5, 2016)

What formats do the plex client for Tivo support and what is the preferred format?


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

The best format is mp4 with aac or ac3 5.1 audio, most devices can direct play them with out having to do transcoding on the server side. 

Plex on the bolt has been very unreliable with the .41 version for me, I can play a movie then stop or end it and goto play another and it just sits at the 3 dots and then crashes the app back to the TiVo menu. Some movies won't play at all on the TiVo Bolt but I can play the same movie on other devices including my roamio with the same app version 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

Plex is so unreliable on the Bolt that I have gone back to my Roku. I bought the Bolt in order to try and replace the Roku but the way it is now that is just not possible. Video that just won't play, audio sync issues, crashes all led to me just ignoring Plex on the Bolt. It just isn't ready for prime time.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I've used Plex to stream some video files to Bolt because they're encoded at 24p and Bolt can output them as a 24Hz signal, a rare capability. (It'd be so very cool if TiVos could play files from USB storage). It is a very flaky app, but then so is Netflix. As long as I hold my breath while using it I can get through my video file fine. But nothing fancy--no fast forwarding or rewinding, etc.


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

I hope they get plex sorted out, would be nice to not have to switch devices


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I have hope they will get plex re-sorted on the bolt. Prior to the last update, it really was working very well. Reading over at the plex support forums, Bolt is not the only client that took a major hit with the new versions. Vizio, LG, Sony and Amazon Fire 4k devices are in similar situation. Plex has a lot of fixing to do.


----------



## rsday75 (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah, the latest Plex update made any video above stream above 4 mb stutter badly on my Fire TV sticks. Before, I was able to do 12mb on them fine.
I also have the issues on my Bolt where some video files will not play unless I skip ahead 30 seconds. Then they play fine. I can also rewind the 30 second skip to only be 2-3 seconds into the video and they play fine.
I also get random crashes out of the app to the Tivo menu. 
Sigh. It worked so well before the update......


----------

